# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Actualizado : Reef No "DESERTO"-Corroios

## Vasco Lobao

Bom Dia Pessoal  :SbOk: 

Agora que o "1 Aqua - NANO em Corroios" está em grande  :Coradoeolhos: , esta a chegar a altura de colocar o projeto (há muito em mente  :SbSourire:  ) em andamento. De frisar que mais uma vez, tenho tido o incasável apoio e ajuda do Gil  :SbOk3: , sempre com paciência para me aturar.

Passo a descrever o projecto

Setup:

Aqua: 164x54x60 [cm] (  Vem para a semana hehe  )
Coluna seca com três furos, 1 de 50mm e 2 de 30 de mm (esgoto, tubo ladrão e o retorno) no canto direito do aqua
Sump: Aproveitamento do aquário existente de 80x30x40, com 3 divisões ((Substituido por 100*30*40))
RV+RM: +-80kg
Areão: +- 60 kg
Circulação: 2 Nanos 6045 + 2 Resun Wave Maker 15000 l/h com o total de  39000 l/h (Adquirido)
Aquecimento: 2x150W
Iluminação: 3 HQI 150W 14000K + 4 T5 80W (Adquirido)
Escumador: Weipro 2018 (Adquirido)
Reactor Cálcio: Octopus CR-100 (Adquirido)
Controlador PH: Weipro (Adquirido)
Retorno: 3500 l/h
Reactor de kalk: DIY by Moi meme 
Controlador Multi: Autómato Siemens C/sondas de Ph,Redox,Temp.,e nível de água + modulo de comunicação DIY by Moi meme (Quase Pronto)


Os esquemas, coloco dentro em breve... 

A estrutura do móvel ja esta em andamento, começou este fim de semana lolll, deixo umas fotos.

Um abraço, e aguardo comentários  :Coradoeolhos:  

P.s - Desculpem a qualidade da imagem, mas so tinha o telmvl á mão  :SbSalut:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em primeiro lugar, deixa que te dê os parabéns pelas escolhas quase todas elas (em minha opinião) bem feitas, quase todas pois não conheço nem o escumador, nem o reactor de cálcio! De resto, quase tudo como eu faria, com algumas alterações que passo a citar: 

- Coluna seca, não à direita mas ao centro...  :Admirado:  
- Largura do aqua - 70 cm !
- Apesar dos 3500 lts de retorno chegarem, talvez colocasse 5/6000lts!

Enfim apenas isso! Uma outra coisa que gostaria de questionar era se podes colocar os planos para o controlador multi DIY... E onde adquires os componentes!

Seja como for... Parabéns pelas escolhas! :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas...
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, deixa que te dê os parabéns pelas escolhas quase todas elas (em minha opinião) bem feitas, quase todas pois não conheço nem o escumador, nem o reactor de cálcio! De resto, quase tudo como eu faria, com algumas alterações que passo a citar: 
> 
> - Coluna seca, não à direita mas ao centro...  
> - Largura do aqua - 70 cm !
> - Apesar dos 3500 lts de retorno chegarem, talvez colocasse 5/6000lts!
> 
> Enfim apenas isso! Uma outra coisa que gostaria de questionar era se podes colocar os planos para o controlador multi DIY... E onde adquires os componentes!
> ...



Ola José Francisco, desde ja obrigado por o post  :SbOk3:  

A coluna seca ao centro foi umas das ideias inicias, mas depois de colocar todo o equipamento em CAD, verifiquei que os tubos a sairem ao meio estraga muito o espaço cá em baixo  :JmdALEnvers: . A largura, tb gostava de conseguir lá enfiar um aqua de 70 de largura, mas p minha infelicidade tinha q virar o escritório de pernas p o ar, o q a mulher não achou muita graça  :yb665:  .
Em relação a bomba, concordo contigo, os 3500 são a pele, mas a ideia é tambem poupar no q possível energia, senão tenho q tornar-me accionista da EDP  :SbSourire2:  

Onde estou não tenho comigo o esquema eletrico do controlador, mas em breve coloco-o aqui... podes escolher entre vários controladores na RS Portugal... tens de ter cuidado com as entradas analógicas... precisas de algumas p as sondas 

http://www.amidata.es/cgi-bin/bv/rsw...cape&Nr=avl:pt

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola José Francisco, desde ja obrigado por o post  
> 
> A coluna seca ao centro foi umas das ideias inicias, mas depois de colocar todo o equipamento em CAD, verifiquei que os tubos a sairem ao meio estraga muito o espaço cá em baixo . A largura, tb gostava de conseguir lá enfiar um aqua de 70 de largura, mas p minha infelicidade tinha q virar o escritório de pernas p o ar, o q a mulher não achou muita graça  .
> Em relação a bomba, concordo contigo, os 3500 são a pele, mas a ideia é tambem poupar no q possível energia, senão tenho q tornar-me accionista da EDP  
> 
> Onde estou não tenho comigo o esquema eletrico do controlador, mas em breve coloco-o aqui... podes escolher entre vários controladores na RS Portugal... tens de ter cuidado com as entradas analógicas... precisas de algumas p as sondas  
> 
> Um abraço


Os tubos porque não metes uns ângulos a 45º? Resolvia esse problema! 

De resto, esses promenores não iriam influênciar a qualidade do projecto, como tal está como disse muito bom, até porque são motivos de "força maior"!!!  :yb665:   :Admirado:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Espero por esse esquema...  :SbOk5:  


Um abraço!

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Os tubos porque não metes uns ângulos a 45º? Resolvia esse problema! 
> 
> De resto, esses promenores não iriam influênciar a qualidade do projecto, como tal está como disse muito bom, até porque são motivos de "força maior"!!!    
> 
> Espero por esse esquema...  
> 
> 
> Um abraço!


ola Francisco

Sabes de uma coisa ?  :yb665:   Após uma tarde de trabalho  :Admirado:   e muita ponderação  :Coradoeolhos:  , acho que levaste-me a certa  :SbOk5:   pois já n é a 1º pessoa de dizer o mesmo :yb677:  ... vou rever o projecto e dp decido.

Quanto ao esquema... aqui segue.

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal, deixo aqui mais um relato de evolução no equipamento do aqua  :SbSourire:  ... Controlador programado e testado.... pronto a instalar  :yb665:  , faltam so as sondas q ainda não pensei nelas  :Admirado:  ...  :SbRequin2:  

Deixo umas fotos p comentarem... uns alarmes e todo o esquema montado durante o teste  :Coradoeolhos:  

um abraço !

----------


## Jose Neves

:tutasla:  

Parabens :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbOk3:  

Após alguma guerra entre o je, e a maquina de soldar  :HaEbouriffe:  ... eu ganhei  :SbSourire2:   ...após muitos eletrodos, uns atrás dos outros, a estrutura esta práticamente pronta, práticamente  :yb665:  porque não tive tempo de soldar a ultima perna da estrutura  :Admirado:  , deixo-vos umas fotos do avanço do móvel  :SbSourire2:  

De salientar que ao longo da referida guerra, para alem de eu ganhar, a estrutura ainda cresceu 10 cm, como tal existe a possibilidade muito forte de o aqua passar para 160*50*60

Um abraço1 :Vitoria:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbOk3:  

Tenho novidades   :SbSourire2:  

Hoje á tarde, depois de alguns dias parado, conclui a estrutura metálica do móvel... em principio já não ira sofrer alterações ficando assim com 1.6 m aumentando o aqua em 10 cm  :yb665: , agora vem a fase de o forrar todo com MDF hídrofugo... vamos ver quando há um tempinho p dar ínicio á tarefa  :HaEbouriffe:  . 

Aguardo comentários  :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Uma sugestão, usa antes contraplacado marítimo, pois existe  laminado a várias madeiras, mogno, choupo, pinho, etc.. Assim torna-se mais fácil de "embelezar"...  :SbOk:  

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas...
> 
> Uma sugestão, usa antes contraplacado marítimo, pois existe  laminado a várias madeiras, mogno, choupo, pinho, etc.. Assim torna-se mais fácil de "embelezar"...  
> 
> Um abraço.


boas José  :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu escolhi o MDF devido a diferença de preço do contraplacado maritimo  :yb665:  , o móvel ira ser lacado a preto, de qq das maneiras, vou pesquisar o contraplacado pois não sabia q havia em várias madeiras, pode ser q arranje ai um preço em conta e ai já compensa   :HaEbouriffe:  .

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde pessoal  :SbSourire2:  

A estrutura ja esta pintada de preto, pronta a receber o mdf para as forras  :yb665:  ... o esquema está feito, a ver se durante a semana mando cortar para começar a montagem  :HaEbouriffe:  .

Um abraço !

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbSourire2:  

Hoje tive um tempinho livre no fim do dia e ... resolvi deitar mãos há obra com o programador. Esta quase pronto... ficou-me a faltar um transformador q não tinha e ainda, fazer os amplificadores de sinal para as sondas... de aspecto final acho q não ira sofrer alterações (existe a possíbilidade em aberto de colocar no conjunto o controlador de temperatura, ou não  :HaEbouriffe:  , ainda não decidi se fica á parte ou incorporado ). 
As tomadas, 2 são WaveMakers, e uma a debitar 220v directos para ligar um auxiliar. Resumindo, o controlador vai monitorizar o PH (visto ter o weipro q controla-ra a solenoide do co2), o ORP e a temperatura (controlada por um controlador próprio da Omron), vai controlar os níveis do reservatorio de água doce em conjunto com a osmose (eletroválvula), o nível de água do aqua (boias de nível), restam duas saidas para os Wavemakers.
ficam umas fotos  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Sim senhor, esse controlador tem muito bom aspecto!!! Mesmo...

Já agora podes dar-nos um report de quanto ficou mais ou menos em termos de  ? Achas que vale a pena esse DIY em relação ao, por exemplo, Aquatronic?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está TUDO com muito bom aspecto. 
Parabéns !

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pelos vistos a técnologia de ponta é feita no "deserto".

Boa Vasco assim é que é. :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas José  
> 
> Eu escolhi o MDF devido a diferença de preço do contraplacado maritimo  , o móvel ira ser lacado a preto, de qq das maneiras, vou pesquisar o contraplacado pois não sabia q havia em várias madeiras, pode ser q arranje ai um preço em conta e ai já compensa   .
> 
> Um abraço


, 

Boas vasco em relaçao ao contraplacado em tive a mesma duvida quando montei o meu movel, em relaçao preço\beleza optei por colocar vidro preto, em termos estéticos nao teve comparaçao, e preço nao andou muito londe do contraplacado, se quizeres da uma olhadela ao meu novito reef, e teras uma ideia do aspecto do movel

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas...
> 
> Sim senhor, esse controlador tem muito bom aspecto!!! Mesmo...
> 
> Já agora podes dar-nos um report de quanto ficou mais ou menos em termos de  ? Achas que vale a pena esse DIY em relação ao, por exemplo, Aquatronic?



Boa tarde José 

desde ja um obrigado por os vossos comentários  :Coradoeolhos:  

Em relação aso preços, ainda não fiz bem as contas, mas por alto:

Siemens logo -> 118 
Cabo rs232/logo -> 75 (caso se pretenda programar no pc e n no logo)
Quadro hager + tomadas -> 30
Transformador, cabos, etc -> 20
Tempo e paciência dispendida ->    :HaEbouriffe:  

De momento são estas as contas... depois há que somar as sondas, boias de nível, e demais invenções que por ai viérem a caminho  :yb665: . Em relação a leitura dos parametros de ph..., esta em stand by, pois necessito de um ship tipo lmc 6001 e lmc 6041 (caso alguêm saiba onde arranjar em portugal, diga  :SbSourire2:  ) que est com dificuldades em arranjar, para executar um módulo amplificador de sinal para as sondas, so daqui as uns tempos, qd estiver acabado, é q poderei comparar preços com o restante material no mercado  :JmdALEnvers: , até lá, vai-se concluindo  :SbRequin2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Está TUDO com muito bom aspecto. 
> Parabéns !


Boas João  :SbOk:  

Um grande obrigado, e disponham sempre  :HaEbouriffe:  

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas
> 
> Pelos vistos a técnologia de ponta é feita no "deserto".
> 
> Boa Vasco assim é que é.



Boas Carlos 

é verdade.... no deserto tambem se fazem grandes coisas  :SbSourire2: , é preciso é q o nosso ministro deixe  :SbRequin2:   :EEK!:   :SbSourire2: , agora... vamos é ver se funciona  :Coradoeolhos:  .


Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas pessoal

Tenho novidades... ja bomba  :SbSourire2:  , o módulo dos níveis est ok, o módulo dos wave makers 5 estrelas e o módulo dos parametros continua em stand by  :Admirado:  , proximo passo: aperfeiçoar o wave maker para executar um arranque eletrónico em qq bomba de 220v  :yb665:  (arranque suave para n estoirar com as bombas). Vai dar guerra  :SbRequin2:  , pois eu e o ferro de soldar travamos grandes batalhas, mas... vamos ver como corre  :SbSourire2:  . Ficam umas fotos do teste.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbOk:  

Mais um tempo livre ao fim da tarde, mais uma novidade  :SbSourire2:  ... nada de especial, so postar a reparação do reactor de kalk cedido por o grande amigo GIL, q estava a precisar de uma revisãosita, e voila, o resultado foi este: (Não liguem as colagens, pois não tinha cola de bisnaga, so de pincel, o que se tornou num grande "pincel" mesmo  :HaEbouriffe:  .

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbOk2:  

Após uma paragem de uns dias por falta de tempo  :Admirado:  , estou de volta com um upgrade do controlador  :SbSourire2:  ... acopolei-lhe um controlador de temperatura á parte com uma sonda PT100, optei por este método, visto ja ter a sonda em casa e não queria gastar  num módulo para o LOGO, como tal, tenho de agradecer aos amigos que, aqui e ali, desencatam umas coisas na oficina que eu reaproveito  :yb665: , aqui fica umas fotos.

Um abraço  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :Olá: 

Após mais uma interrupção de mais um tempinho derivado a questões profissionais, temos uma evolução  :SbSourire2:  : finalmente tenho as madeiras cortadinhas para o móvel  :HaEbouriffe: ... após o ensaio inicial, o resultado foi este :

A próxima etapa, será o tratamento de toda a madeira com um produto ainda a definir, de modo a tornar a madeira o mais impermeável possível  :HaEbouriffe: , depois montagem e pinturas ( vai ser bonito vai  :EEK!:  , o gajo têm cá um jeitinho para as pinturas  :JmdALEnvers:  )  :SbRequin2:  

PS - Mesmo assim ainda ficou a faltar o rodatampo por fora a quebrar a superficie totalmente lisa na frente do móvel ...

Um Abraço a todos  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde pessoal  :SbSourire2: 

passei por aqui para demostrar o meu desagrado e descordância para com quem inventou duas coisas  :yb620: ....

O TRABALHO e a SEMANA .... 

O trabalho porque não nos deixa um unico espacinho em 24 horas do dia para dedicarmo-nos ao nosso hobby  :yb668: , a semana, porque o "iluminado" que teve a ideia... trocou o ráciocinio por completo  :yb665:  ( 5 dias de descanso e 2 dias de trabalho  :HaEbouriffe:  isso é q era).

Fico triste cada dia q chego á garagem e vejo o material empilhado até ao tecto á espera de água  :yb663: , emfim melhores dias virão  :Coradoeolhos: . 

Nos entretantos, a madeira continua á espera do pintor ( moi  :HaEbouriffe: )

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas pessoal  :Coradoeolhos: 


Cá fica mais uma alteração ao projecto inicial... estou a pensar em deixar o sistema preparado para fazer o reaproveitamento da queda de água para o escumador...  se as contas não falharem... consigo ter 3800 l para o escumador e 2000 l/h para a sump (se funcionar claro  :yb624:  ), e vou tentar fazer o sitema o mais autónomo possível, incluíndo as mudas de águas através do aproveitamento da bomba de retorno e de uma outra pequena bomba para tirar os restinhos da sump. O que acham destas idéias ?  :HaEbouriffe:  Será que resula ? hummm  :yb665: 

Um Abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde pessoal  :SbOk: 

Mais um tempinho livre, mais um avanço,  :Coradoeolhos: , desta vez, o complemento ao móvel para a iluminação... que, vou tentar 3x150W HQI + 4 moolights (power led´s royal blue), se for pouca, saem + umas T5, totalmente controladas por outro automato LOGO  :SbSourire2: . A calha eletrica interior do móvel ja está feita... falta o pior, ligar tudo  :SbPoisson6: , a sump, está ensaiada, vidro cortado, falta a limpeza e colagem dos vidros da divisória... as imagens falam por si  :HaEbouriffe: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

reparei que vais usar um escumador weipro (assim já não sou o unico  :yb624:  )

Já agora onde o  compras-te e quanto te custou sem a bomba?

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas nuno, 

e que tal... é daqueles que se baba todo  :SbRequin2: , ou nem por isso  :yb624:  ?

O preço, sinceramente ja não sei, mas acho q rondou os cento e poucos aérios, a bomba foram + 50 aérios, optei por uma sicce 4000.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

eu tinha-o num aquario de 160L e dava conta do recado, agora estou a usa-lo no arranque de um de 540 e nos primeiros dias tirou lama para dar e vender agora está mais calmo.

Eu estou a usar uma sicce 5800 pois tinha o escumador alto em relação à sump, agora neste momento estou a pensar reduzir a potencia da bomba, pois quase não consigo abrir o ar que tira logo água.

Não sei se já tens, mas é necessário adaptar uma torneira para controlar a entrada de ar.

1abraço.
Nuno

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas Nuno,

Por acaso ainda não comprei, mas ja vi que tem q levar uma torneira para controlar o venturi, tenho de passar ali no leroy e comprar uma torneirita de rega gota a gota  :SbOk5: ... o gajo é dificil de se afinar ? ou da-se facilmente conta do recado  :SbRequin2:  ... Hoje a tarde vou acabar de montar o movel, ando em pulgas para meter tudo a bombar  :SbSourire2: , depois posto umas fotos da montagem.

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa Noite pessoal, 

Mais uma tarde de trabalho na madeira  :SbRequin2:  e o móvel ficou montado  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: , falta ainda muito trabalhito, toda a parte de betumes e pintura ... enfim, havemos de lá chegar  :Coradoeolhos: , ficam uma fotos.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas Pessoal,

Temos mais um avanço, hoje, a manha foi dedicada à sump, lavegem, ensaio de estanquecidade e do escuma... ja borbulha  :SbOk5: ... á tarde, silicone com fartura  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite,  :SbOk5: 

Como disse de manhã, durante a tarde estive entretido nas colagens da sump  :HaEbouriffe:  ... já esta tudo colado e ensaiado, não há fugas ... até o escuma já tentou fazer porcaria, mas sem sucesso (água companhia  :Whistle:  ) ha-de chegar a tua altura disse-lhe eu  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  , ficam umas fotos e um video.
Falandro em vidro, e dado o avanço da coisa, acho que esta a chegar a altura de mandar fazer o aqua  :SbBiere5:  .

Um abraço  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Bom trabalho

Gostei especialmente do sistema de controlo. Estou também a pensar em adoptar um automato para controlar tudo. Só tenho dificuldade em saber como se faz a amplificação ou transformação de sinal vindo de cada uma das sondas (ph, redox e temperatura) de forma a ter um sinal que possa entrar no automato (0-10V talvez).

Será que podes postar como fizeste isso para cada uma das sondas? 

Abraço

Rui Nunes

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Bom trabalho
> 
> Gostei especialmente do sistema de controlo. Estou também a pensar em adoptar um automato para controlar tudo. Só tenho dificuldade em saber como se faz a amplificação ou transformação de sinal vindo de cada uma das sondas (ph, redox e temperatura) de forma a ter um sinal que possa entrar no automato (0-10V talvez).
> 
> Será que podes postar como fizeste isso para cada uma das sondas? 
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Rui Nunes


Boas Rui,

Isso é outra guerra  :Coradoeolhos:  , essa parte ainda esta em desenvolvimento, os automatos aceitam 0 a 10V ou 4 a 20 ma, mas as sondas debitam valores na ordem dos mv (no caso do ph, 59.6 mv por cada º ), ou seja, o automato não o reconhece, como tal, cada sonda têm de ter um transdutor que passa de mv a 4-20ma e ai sim, penso que o automato já lê... eu ja tenho os transdutores de ph e orp, mas para testar tinha q desmontar todo o sistema q esta a funcionar com o nano... quando montar este projecto vou testar e depois digo qq coisa. 
Neste projecto vou ter 2 logo siemens: 1 para controlar tudo quanto têm a ver com níveis e bombas, outro para controlar toda o esquema de ligação alternada da iluminação. vai dar trabalho a ligar tudo, mas... ha-de valer a pena.

Um abraço  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Se poderes diz ai a marca e referência dos transdutores de ph e orp. Já agora, quais os niveis que cada sonda emite? Varia de marca para marca? A mim dava-me mais jeito transdutores de 0-10v.

Podes enviar-me os datashets das sondas?

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Os transdutores sao da HANNA instruments ,  mas há de várias marcas a referência não te sei dizer ... estão na garagem  :Coradoeolhos:  ... depois dou-tas. datashets de sondas ? esquece lá isso, o que sei foi de muita leitura na net e de falar com aquele e outro, nunca encontrei uma datashet com todos os valores que nos interessam, de qq das maneiras, o pessoal que monta ETAR´s e afins utilizam sempre transdutores 4-20 ma nos autómatos, no meu caso foram-me dados por um colega que desmantelou uma ETAR e iam para o sucateiro  :SbSourire2: , senão tinha desistido pois o preço do transdutores são muito altos. 

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

quando à afinação, acho que é relativamente fácil.

É abrir o ar de maneira a que oiças a entrada de ar cosntante  (é barulhento  :yb624: ) e depois é regular a saida de agua até teres as espuma entre o anel preto e a base do copo.

Se tiveres porcaria escuma na hora.

1abraço,

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas pessoal,

Agora é que é  :yb665:  deixo um draft do aspecto final do aqua.

Um Abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal,

Temos boas notícias  :SbSourire2: , hoje, eu a minha cara metade demos um pulinho a Scalare, e como não podia deixar de ser  :Whistle: , encomendei o Aqua... 1.64*0.54*0.60  :SbRequin2: , para a semana ja cá está  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: ... no conjunto, vêm um refugio 0.8*0.15*0.15  :Coradoeolhos: , pequenote mas já dá para alguma coisa.
O móvel está na recta final, fica pronto amanha para as pinturas, no próximo FDS trata-se das obras lá em casa (furar a parede da casa de banho para o escritório para passar o esgoto e água ).
Vou dando notícias.

Um abraço  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Vasco, ALTAMENTE :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , esta a ficar brutal este projecto...estou mesmo acioso para ver o bicho com rocha viva e os primeiros peixes e corais

Muitos Parabens

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal,

Começou a época das pinturas  :HaEbouriffe: , o móvel vai no bom caminho, e como sempre, contei com uma ajuda imprescendível... a minha cara metade, que nestas coisas está sempre lá  :Coradoeolhos: , incansável para as pinturas  :SbBiere5:  e o que vier  :SbRequin2:   :SbSourire2: .

Deixo uma foto.

Uma abraço .

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa Noite pessoal,

A época de pinturas continua II  :yb624: , desta vez calhou a sorte ao móvel  :SbRequin2: , finalmente  :SbSourire2:  ... amanha vai a ultima demão de tinta e esperemos que fique bom, é que hoje houve uns contratempos  :Whistle: , uns escorridos aqui, outro ali  :EEK!: , nada que não se resolva commmuito trabalho  :HaEbouriffe: .

Fica umas fotos

Um abraço.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

o chao vai ficar engraçado vai :yb624:   :yb624:  

pintas-te com pistola de pressão ou com pincel??

Bem agora e parte de te dar os parabens pelo belo projecto que estas a ter pela frente :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , esta a ficar impecavel... :tutasla:  

Abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> o chao vai ficar engraçado vai  
> 
> pintas-te com pistola de pressão ou com pincel??
> 
> Bem agora e parte de te dar os parabens pelo belo projecto que estas a ter pela frente  , esta a ficar impecavel... 
> 
> Abraço


Boas Nuno,

A tarefa da colocação dos jornais esteve a cargo da minha cara metade, como ela não pos num canto, aqui o je só queria ver aquilo pintado e .. siga, depois é q são elas  :HaEbouriffe: , esfregar, esfregar e esfregar  :EEK!: . 

Sim, foi à pistola, fica mais com o aspecto de "lacado", apesar de ser uma tarefa de muita paciência  :SbSourire2: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas pessoal,

Mais uma hora bem aproveitada  :SbSourire2: , a estrutura da calha já está feita. Próximo passo ... instalação eletrica da iluminação  :HaEbouriffe: , depois, forra em MDF para ficar tudo bem escondido  :SbRequin2:   :SbBiere5: .

----------


## RicardoLuis

Vasco, estou a gostar muito de ver a evolução do teu projecto, principalmente da parte electrónica (que eu não percebo nada, confesso).

Não li todos os posts, e acabei por me prender às imagens, o que me levou a ficar com uma grande dúvida... tu falas sempre em MDF hidrófugo, mas quando vi as fotos do revestimento do móvel constatei que o MDF que adquiriste é castanho, logo é MDF normal, pois o hidrófugo apresenta uma tonalidade esverdeada... tens consciência disso ou será que o compraste como sendo hidrófugo?

Eu digo isto, pois faço projectos de cozinhas e sempre vi o MDF hidrófugo como sendo o esverdeado, esse sim indicado para as lacagens, ao contrário do castanho que é indicado para os folheados...

De resto, a única coisa que poderei dizer/fazer é...  :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:  

Quero ver os desenvolvimentos... tou mortinho para ver isso finalizado  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Vasco, estou a gostar muito de ver a evolução do teu projecto, principalmente da parte electrónica (que eu não percebo nada, confesso).
> 
> Não li todos os posts, e acabei por me prender às imagens, o que me levou a ficar com uma grande dúvida... tu falas sempre em MDF hidrófugo, mas quando vi as fotos do revestimento do móvel constatei que o MDF que adquiriste é castanho, logo é MDF normal, pois o hidrófugo apresenta uma tonalidade esverdeada... tens consciência disso ou será que o compraste como sendo hidrófugo?
> 
> Eu digo isto, pois faço projectos de cozinhas e sempre vi o MDF hidrófugo como sendo o esverdeado, esse sim indicado para as lacagens, ao contrário do castanho que é indicado para os folheados...
> 
> De resto, a única coisa que poderei dizer/fazer é...    
> 
> Quero ver os desenvolvimentos... tou mortinho para ver isso finalizado


Boas Ricardo,

Tens toda a razão  :SbOk2: , o MDF que acabei por meter não é hidrofugo, é normal ... na altura, o fornecedor onde compro o material não tinha hidrofugo, acabei por dar 3 demão de tapa poros e log se vê  :HaEbouriffe: .

Aproveito para deixar umas fotos do móvel com a pintura pronta.

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa Noite pessoal,

Hoje foi um dia muito complicado, dia de mudança do aqua de sitio actual para  outro de maneira a ganhar espaço para montar o novo... foi uma tarefa complicadada tendo em atenção q o móvel esta a desfazer-se todo  :EEK!: , contei com a ajuda do meu pai ... começei por desmontar o sistema todo, vazar 80 % da água e em seguida lá foi indo de arrasto devagarinho até chegar ao destino final  :SbSourire2:  :SbBiere5: , depois abastecer de água e montar o sistema básico de suporte de vida  :HaEbouriffe:  ... até agora estão todos bem, um pouco ressentidos dos 15 minuto sem água  :SbPoisson6: , mas est a recuperar. amanha atravessar paredes para passar agua e esgotos p o escritório  :Whistle:  .

Deixo umas fotos,

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas Pessoal,

Como disse ontem, foi dia de esburacar paredes, passar a água e esgoto para o escritório  :SbSourire2:  ... claro que como sempre, houve contratempos  :SbPoisson6: , " eh pá, acho q o tubo da água não passa aqui ", força na broca e ...  :EEK!: , inundação na WC  :yb665: , ainda bem q a minha cara metade não estava em casa  :Coradoeolhos: , senão, sacos do continente á porta   :HaEbouriffe: . Corrida ao Leroy para comprar tubo pex, acessórios, substituir tudo e concluiro trabalho  :SbRequin2:  ... trabalho concluido  :SbSourire2: . Para a semana, trazer o móvel e monta-lo, o q tambem não vair tarefa fácil  :HaEbouriffe: .

Um Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Vasco conheço canalizadores que não fariam melhor  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Sem palavras, ganda maluco :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal,

O quadro eletrico está refeito, dos dois quadros que estavam a funcionar, fiz um só onde incluí todas as funções necessárias  :SbSourire2: , desde o controlo da bomba de retorno através das boias de emergência até ao controla da ventilação com o Omron  :Coradoeolhos: ,  foi uma trabalheira, mas está a funcionar he he he  :HaEbouriffe: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Ena Ena 

Vasco um quadro com 13 fichas não sei não. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Bem se esse autómato não funcionar, ainda queimas o fusível. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Ena Ena 
> 
> Vasco um quadro com 13 fichas não dei não.  
> 
> Bem se esse autómato não funcionar, ainda queimas o fusível.


Boas Carlos  :SbOk5: 

Falta de eletrecidade eles não vão ter  :SbRequin2: , em relação ao automato, estou maravilhado com aquilo  :SbSourire2: , tão maravilhado que ja cá tenho outro para controlar a iluminação  :HaEbouriffe: ... o automato do quadro já o testei com as boias e a primeira impressão é :  :EEK!: 

 BRUTAL meus senhores,  :SbBiere5:  , aquilo funciona na perfeição, tem um senão, se o automato pifar  :EEK!: , fico com os saquinhos do continente á porta  :yb624: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já agora, o Logo da Siemens tem relógios semanais internos? Para se poder comandar a iluminação? Para comandar a temperatura tinha de comprar o módulo de entradas analogicas para temperatura, não?

PS: gostei do quadro, exactamente o que tinha pensado também fazer.

Abraço

Rui Nunes

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Já agora, o Logo da Siemens tem relógios semanais internos? Para se poder comandar a iluminação? Para comandar a temperatura tinha de comprar o módulo de entradas analogicas para temperatura, não?
> 
> PS: gostei do quadro, exactamente o que tinha pensado também fazer.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Rui Nunes


Boas Rui,

O logo siemens têm relógio Semanal, e anual interno, o que te permite controlar até 4 inputs (no meu caso, HQI´s, T5, Moonlight e fica um de reserva para a eventualidade).

Para a Pt100, (temperatura), tens de comprar o módulo analógico próprio p a pt100.

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um avanço  :SbRequin2: , a estrutura MDF da calha de imuminação, já está na "calha"  :Coradoeolhos: , está na bancada de trabalhos na parte de fixações da estrutura ao mdf, proximo passo ... novamente pinturas  :EEK!: , e eu que gosto tanto de pinturas  :HaEbouriffe: , desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas erá o que tinha a mão  :SbBiere5: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia companheiros,

O móvel já está no destino final  :SbRequin2: , um bocado sujo com pó, mas está  :HaEbouriffe: , o grande momento está mais perto  :SbBiere5: . Conto com os vossos comentários e dicas.

Um abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Vasco, só uma pergunta... não vais colocar tampo nenhum por cima da estrutura onde vai assentar o aquário?

Não é o meu caso, portanto outros membros poderão dar a sua opinião baseada em experiência pessoal sobre esse ponto.

De resto... a preparação de tudo desde a parte eléctrica à parte de canalização..... sou obrigado a....  :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Vasco, só uma pergunta... não vais colocar tampo nenhum por cima da estrutura onde vai assentar o aquário?
> 
> Não é o meu caso, portanto outros membros poderão dar a sua opinião baseada em experiência pessoal sobre esse ponto.
> 
> De resto... a preparação de tudo desde a parte eléctrica à parte de canalização..... sou obrigado a....


Boas Ricardo,

Eu optei por colocar uma place de 16mm em MDF tratada com tapa-poros e uma tinta de membrana emborrachada ... não está é colocada pois ainda não arranjei nada para colocar entre o mdf e o vidro (cortiça, esferorovite ou algo parecido  :Whistle: ) e o tempo foi escasso, está operação foi tipo "relampago" :Coradoeolhos:  . Em relação, muito obrigado por o  :yb677: , só tenho pena de não ter muito tempo para me dedicar + a toda a execução pois ela têm estado a ser feita, como se diz, aos bochechos  :SbSourire2:  .

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Vasco, só uma pergunta... não vais colocar tampo nenhum por cima da estrutura onde vai assentar o aquário?
> 
> Não é o meu caso, portanto outros membros poderão dar a sua opinião baseada em experiência pessoal sobre esse ponto.
> 
> De resto... a preparação de tudo desde a parte eléctrica à parte de canalização..... sou obrigado a....


Boas Ricardo,

Eu optei por colocar uma placa de 16mm em MDF tratada com tapa-poros e uma tinta de membrana emborrachada, bem como a base de baixo para o equipamento ... não está é colocada pois ainda não arranjei nada para colocar entre o mdf e o vidro (cortiça, esferorovite ou algo parecido  :Whistle: ) e o tempo foi escasso, está operação foi tipo "relampago" :Coradoeolhos:  . Em relação, muito obrigado por o  :yb677: , só tenho pena de não ter muito tempo para me dedicar + a toda a execução pois ela têm estado a ser feita, como se diz, aos bochechos  :SbSourire2:  .

Um abraço.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Pois.... como não estava lá nada cheguei a pensar que não irias colocar... :Coradoeolhos:  

E tens que ver as coisas pelo lado positivo: ao fazeres aos bochechos dá-te tempo para pensares e reflectires no passo seguinte da construção/montagem do sistema... o que acaba por ser muito bom  :SbOk:  

O único problema de fazeres às prestações é que o pessoal fica impaciente para ver o desenvolvimento do projecto... :yb665:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :SbOk: 

O 1º grande dia chegou  :SbSourire2:  finalmente o aqua está no sitio onde pertence, no móvel do escritório  :Palmas: , foi entregue por o grande Fernando da Scalare ... sempre incansável  :SbBiere5: , um bem haja :Olá:  ... agora está na altura de tubegem pvc e já me esquecia  :yb665:  pinturas, ainda faltam as pinturas da calha de iluminação  :EEK!: , ligações de todo o esquema elétrico do aqua  :SbRequin2: , e depois ... fumaças II em acção, agua com fartura lá para dentro  :SbPoisson6:  . Deixo umas fotos do  bicho .

Um abraço

----------


## AndreCardoso

Cheira-me que vai sair daqui um belo aquário..  :tutasla:  

Só pergunto para que serve aquele pequeno espaço  atrás da coluna seca que fica tapado pela mesma. Só dá para ver de lado.. ou seja, quando se entra no escritório.
O que pensas fazer com essa "reentrância" ?

Boa sorte.. e já sabes! Fotografias de tudo ao pormenor porque nunca são fotografias a mais  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim o projecto esta espetacular,  e esta a caminhar por bons caminhos

parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Reis

Parabens!! muito muito giro, estou ansioso para ver o resultado final!!é de admirar o trabalho investido!!

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Vasco, so uma pequena duvida: esta calha é HQI? se sim de quantos Wts?



Abraço e boa sorte com isso  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia pessoal,

Desde já as minhas desculpas, mas este fds não estive por cá, e para ajudar estou com uma gripalhada daquelas  :Icon Cry: , enfim... um grande obrigado por os comentários.

André, aquela reentrância a que referes, presumo que seja o enchalço da parede? ao início estava a pensar em fazer o móvel entrar por o enchalço, mas depois pus-me a pensar na trabalheira e ficou assim  :HaEbouriffe:  há-de haver um móvel que há-de ser feito um dia que vai escostar aquele para o aqua doce e ai sim, hei-de ter q fazer o controno da reentrância  :SbSourire2: .

A calha inicialmente era de 2* ?? em T8 que modifiquei para 3*24w t5 e posteriormente acrescentei uma HQI de 70W 14000K, entretanto já alterei esses apoios manhosos de esferovite  :SbSourire2:  , aproveito e deixo uma foto tirada com a minha novissima prenda de natal a mim próprio  :JmdALEnvers:   - Canon EOS 400D ... ainda ando a tirar o curso mas ... vejamos o resultado  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal, 

Aproveitando a gripalhada  :Cool: , deitei mãos á obra com a parte eletrica da calha de iluminação  :SbRequin2:  e está prontinha a ir para a caixa (que ainda falta pinta-la toda  :EEK!:  ) ... ainda tive tempo para adaptar 3 lampadas dicróicas de LEDS Azuis, vamos ver o efeito final delas  :Whistle: .

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim senhor um trabalho cheio de pinta :Pracima:   :tutasla:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

se essa constipaçao durar mais uns dias ainda acabas o aquario :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> se essa constipaçao durar mais uns dias ainda acabas o aquario


Boas Cesar,

É uma verdade ... + uma semanita de gripe e montava o aqua todo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , falando nisso, ficam mais umas fotos do trabalho de hoje na calha  :SbSourire2: , falta colocação do rodapé e pintura exterior  :SbRequin2: .

Um abraço

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Excelente Calha, :yb677:   :yb677:   :tutasla:  

Quanto te custou?

----------


## RicardoLuis

Vasco... continua assim cm essas coisas e qualquer dia vou-te buscar aí ao deserto para veres o que se pode fazer no meu akuário a nível de calha... eh eh eh  :yb677:   :yb665:  

E como não podia deixar de ser, cá venho eu com perguntas difíceis...

A calha vai ficar assente no aquário ou suspensa no tecto? No caso de assente, como fazes para depois mexer dentro do aquário? com a estrutura que fizeste com os perfis não podias ter colocado de maneira a poderes fazer da face frontal da calha uma placa basculante? ou então uma ideia disparatada... teres a calha assente no aquário mas presa ao tecto, e com um sistema tipo estores, haver a possibilidade de a puxares para cima quando fosse preciso intervir no interior do aquário...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Desculpa lá estes ataques (ainda não sei bem do quê), mas gosto de colocar o pessoal a coçar a cabeça...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Neves

Tudo ao detalhe  :tutasla:  

Espero ver fotos de isso cheio de aguita.... esta 5estrelas

Gostei mesmo :bompost:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Vasco... continua assim cm essas coisas e qualquer dia vou-te buscar aí ao deserto para veres o que se pode fazer no meu akuário a nível de calha... eh eh eh   
> 
> E como não podia deixar de ser, cá venho eu com perguntas difíceis...
> 
> A calha vai ficar assente no aquário ou suspensa no tecto? No caso de assente, como fazes para depois mexer dentro do aquário? com a estrutura que fizeste com os perfis não podias ter colocado de maneira a poderes fazer da face frontal da calha uma placa basculante? ou então uma ideia disparatada... teres a calha assente no aquário mas presa ao tecto, e com um sistema tipo estores, haver a possibilidade de a puxares para cima quando fosse preciso intervir no interior do aquário...  
> 
> Desculpa lá estes ataques (ainda não sei bem do quê), mas gosto de colocar o pessoal a coçar a cabeça...


Boas...

Ataques? Olhe que não, olhe que não  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   é que por acaso também eu próprio me questionei à cerca do mesmo... Se calhar temos os dois a mesma patologia  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Enfim, o mais lógico a meu ver seria mesmo pendurar a calha no tecto, mas deixemos o "artista" que é um bom artista (como diria o Herman José) explicar... :SbOk3:  

(Nuno, não leves a mal o "tom" das minhas palavras, é apenas uma brincadeira simpática em jeito de te dar os parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho  :Palmas:  ).

Um grande abraço a todos.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal ...  :Coradoeolhos: 


Anda tudo intrigado de como vou debruçar-me dentro do aqua  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: , pois aqui vai a resposta que passa por um misto dos 2 ultimos posts  :HaEbouriffe:  ... a calha vai ficar apoiada no aqua, dentro da calha vai estar um sistema tipi treliça em cabo de aço inox e um roldana no tecto, qd quizer mexer no aqua levanto a calha por o sistema de roldana  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  confesso que não vai ser fácil todo o equilibrio da estrutura, mas tb, para que servem os engenheiros  :SbRequin2:  . O resultado final será algo parecido com isto :

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Ontem dei mais um avanço na conclusão da calha (pintura  :SbRequin2: ), e que guerra  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  ... custou mas foi. Agora falta montar o LOGO (fiz mais um upgrade ao sistema com possibilidade de ligação manual das luzes, qd precionado o ON, liga-se as actinicas, 5 minutos depois liga-se o proj central HQI e 10 minutos depois liga-se o restante com a possibilidade de a qq altura apagar-se tudo no OFF  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :JmdALEnvers:  )e fazer as ligações  :SbSourire2:  .

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal, 

A calha está acabada  :SbBiere5: , já deu a luz e tudo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , falta todos os testes finais com as HQI´s e Dicroicas de led´s ... as moonlight´s ja estão ok  :SbSourire2: . Comentem o trabalho final  :yb665:   :HaEbouriffe: .

Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Vicente

PALAVRAS PARA QUÊ...???O ARTISTA É UM BOM ARTISTA...
Ficámos á espera para cuscar mais... :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Para quem não gosta de pintar :yb624:   não está nada mal. :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Jacinto

tb quero ter tempo conhecimentos e paciencia (e uma cara metade) para uma coisa assim :Palmas:  

tá um espetaculo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Vasco!!!

Antes de mais, quer voltar a dar-te os parabéns, esse trabalho está excelente!

No entanto gostava de te colocar uma questão e dar uma opinião/conselho, esses projectores que colocas-te são de Halogéneo (modificados)? Julgo que os reflectores e mesmo eles não serem grande "coisa" para o que poderias colocar aí e para a qualidade de trabalho que apresentas! 

Eu pessoalmente fiz uns projectores DIY, com base nos Lumenarc III e posso dizer que aquilo é muito muito bom! Tu com o espaço que tens, e com o jeito para os DIY porque não experimentas? Gastas meia dúzia de Euros e ficas com uma coisa em condições, com a certeza de que tens um rendimento luminoso à altura do teu projecto!

Fica a crítica e o conselho, com intuito de que possas melhorar ainda mais esse teu projecto, fabuloso!

Um grande abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas, Vasco!!!
> 
> Antes de mais, quer voltar a dar-te os parabéns, esse trabalho está excelente!
> 
> No entanto gostava de te colocar uma questão e dar uma opinião/conselho, esses projectores que colocas-te são de Halogéneo (modificados)? Julgo que os reflectores e mesmo eles não serem grande "coisa" para o que poderias colocar aí e para a qualidade de trabalho que apresentas! 
> 
> Eu pessoalmente fiz uns projectores DIY, com base nos Lumenarc III e posso dizer que aquilo é muito muito bom! Tu com o espaço que tens, e com o jeito para os DIY porque não experimentas? Gastas meia dúzia de Euros e ficas com uma coisa em condições, com a certeza de que tens um rendimento luminoso à altura do teu projecto!
> 
> 
> ...



Boas José,

Os projectores são de halogéneo modificadas  :Whistle: , a ideia foi poupar uns tostões, vamos ver, mas, se queres saber, a ideia dos projectores hlogéneo tb não me agrada muito, pedia-te se pudesses postar umas fotos dos teus, agradecia-te muito  :SbSourire2: , confesso que o meu forte não é os projectores ( e o que eu matei a cabeça para adaptalos para lá caber a HQI  :HaEbouriffe:  ). Vou pesquisar por Lumenarc e ver o q aparece  :SbRequin2: .

Um grande obrigado e um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas
> 
> Para quem não gosta de pintar  não está nada mal.


Boas Carlos,

Confesso que desta vez até não correu mal  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: .

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas novamente josé,


Estive a indagar aqui no forum, (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....t=reflectores),
e realmente estou convencido que não vai sair dali nada de jeito com aqueles projectores ... especialmente na difusão da luz, com os projectores de halogeneo devo de obter uma luz concentrada ... porreiro era se alguem tivesse o desenho do esquema do corte á escala (tipo autocad ou algo parecido) dava um jeitão, deixo aqui o apelo a quem tiver diga  :SbSourire2: .

Um abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas novamente josé,
> 
> 
> Estive a indagar aqui no forum, (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....t=reflectores),
> e realmente estou convencido que não vai sair dali nada de jeito com aqueles projectores ... especialmente na difusão da luz, com os projectores de halogeneo devo de obter uma luz concentrada ... porreiro era se alguem tivesse o desenho do esquema do corte á escala (tipo autocad ou algo parecido) dava um jeitão, deixo aqui o apelo a quem tiver diga .
> 
> Um abraço.


Boas...Vou tentar colocar fotos, mas só conseguirei lá para quarta ou quinta!

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :Xmassmile: 

Hoje foi dia de colagens. Começei por colocar a pelicula preta de fundo (com a ajuda da minha cara metade  :Coradoeolhos: ), e começei as colagens de PVC, quer da coluna seca quer do refúgio  :SbSourire2: . O refugio está pronto, a coluna seca está alinhavada  :SbRequin2: , por hoje já chega, durante a semana há mais desenvolvimentos  :SbSourire2: . Ficam umas fotos

PS. : O resto do dia foi dedicado à decoração da árvore de natal  :Xmascheers: , senão  :EEK!:  ...  :HaEbouriffe: 

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Mudança repentina de layout do sistema  :EEK!: .

Após umas duvidas tiradas, decedi alterar o sistema todo, pois verifiquei que se houve-se uma fuga de água nos passa-muros, cai no chão  :yb665: , depois, os tubos tinham de atravessar o sistema todo até a sump ... eu já andava a olhar de lado para aquilo  :Admirado: , e agora teve de ser  :SbRequin2: , puxei a sump para baixo dos passa-muros, fiquei com o problema do refugio para resolver  :yb665: , e terei de alterar as ligações ao quadro  :SbSourire2: ,  mas acho que fica melhor assim  :SbOk3: , que dizem ?

Ficam umas fotos  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Vasco

Isso vai de vento em popa, estou a ver que os teste de carga estão superados,
isso aguentou contigo aí dentro :yb624:  não vai abaixo de certeza absoluta. :SbOk: 

Quanto á mudança, foi a melhor coisa que fizeste, pois a meu ver a queda de água deve ser logo por baixo da coluna seca, também por questões de segurança.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Estou de acordo com o Carlos, parece-me também a mim que foi para melhor.

Só uma coisa essa bomba de retorno é uma Sicce? Quantos litros faz? Espero que o barulho...  :yb665:  :yb665:   :yb665:  


Um abraço  :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Vasco.

O Carlos Dias tem toda a razão por questões de segurança. :SbOk:  




> Quanto á mudança, foi a melhor coisa que fizeste, pois a meu ver a queda de água deve ser logo por baixo da coluna seca, também por questões de segurança.



-Tenho acompanhado este teu post e tenho gostado de ver que tens feito todo DIY só menos o aquario que foi feito por o amigo Fernando  :SbOk:  ,para mim esta a ficar 5 estrelas ,um dos melhores aqui do deserto. :Olá:  
Se precisares de ajuda já que moramos perto e vou entrar de ferias "15dias" posso dar-te uma ajuda.
E se precisares do fumaças esta aqui sempre as ordens do pessoal do deserto e também bidons tenho aqui uns quantos.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Vasco... Mais uma vez  :Olá:   :Olá:  


Já chegaste a fazer os tais projectores?? Caso tenhas feito, que tal?

Um abraço... :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas...
> 
> Estou de acordo com o Carlos, parece-me também a mim que foi para melhor.
> 
> Só uma coisa essa bomba de retorno é uma Sicce? Quantos litros faz? Espero que o barulho...   
> 
> 
> Um abraço


Bom dia José  :Olá: ,

A bomba de retorno é uma sicce 4000 que faz 3800l/h ... já a tive a trabalhar em ag doce e realmente verifiquei que é ruidosa  :SbPoisson9: , mas como o orçamento para agora não é largo  :Whistle: , tem de ser estás, depois com o tempo talvez as mude, vamos ver. Em relação aos projetores,desde já muito obrigado por as várias opniões que obtive ... já tenho tudo alinhavado, mas ainda não tive tempo de deitar mãos á obra, qundo tiver novidades posto umas fotos.
Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... qundo tiver novidades posto umas fotos.
> Um abraço


Boas...

Realmente eu também prometi umas fotos ao meus projectores, mas ainda não tive hipótese de tirar... Talvez no Fim de Semana...  :Admirado:  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Oi Vasco.
> 
> O Carlos Dias tem toda a razão por questões de segurança. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Tenho acompanhado este teu post e tenho gostado de ver que tens feito todo DIY só menos o aquario que foi feito por o amigo Fernando  ,para mim esta a ficar 5 estrelas ,um dos melhores aqui do deserto. 
> Se precisares de ajuda já que moramos perto e vou entrar de ferias "15dias" posso dar-te uma ajuda.
> ...


Boas Rogério  :Olá: 

Desde já um muito obrigado pela tua opinião e disponibilidade de ajuda  :SbOk2: ,
Felizmente, no deserto faz-se grandes projectos (a começar pelos teus  :yb665: ) e continuando nos restantes membros  :SbSourire2: . Em príncipio devo ter bidons suficientes  :HaEbouriffe: , caso não tenha, se me emprestasses um ou 2 agradecia-te  :SbSourire2: , mas depois falamos ... se algum dia for preciso um 2º fumaças para  reforçar a equipa do deserto, contem com o meu  (tambem tenho um  :JmdALEnvers:  ), é so combinarmos e vamos nessa  :SbSourire2:  . 
Grande Rogério, mais uma vez, obrigado  :Xmascheers: 

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia  :Xmassmile: 

Estes dias não tem sido fácéis  :Coradoeolhos: , muito trabalho... no entanto ja avancei mais um pouco com os PVC´s, estando quase finalizados e prontos para o teste final  :SbRequin2: , o equipamento também já levou um avanço estando quase tudo montado. 

Fica o avanço.

Um abraço e BOAS FESTAS  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas Festas ,Vasco
Isso está cada dia melhor.
Vê este link:  http://www.reefitaliascience.it/maga...plafo-hqi.html

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas Festas ,Vasco
> Isso está cada dia melhor.
> Vê este link:  http://www.reefitaliascience.it/maga...plafo-hqi.html


Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

Aqui está um projecto devéras interessante e muito económico para a construção de uma calha  :SbOk: , dá trabalho, mas o resultado final é muito bom, é um link a divulgar  :SbSourire2: .

Um abraço e Boas Festas  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal,


Passei por aqui, na pausa do café  :SbBiere5: , para desejar um excelente 2008 a todos os membros e administradores deste forum, que em muito me têm ajudado. Espero que 2008 seja, no minimo, igual a 2007, e que o nosso
hobby cresca  :Olá: .

Um grande abraço  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

bom dia Pessoal ,

Temos umas novidades ... Coloquei a ARAGMAX no domingo e alguma da rocha morta que arranjei  :SbSourire2: , pesso-vos a opnião do layout e algum problema qu detectem  :yb665:  .

Estou a magicar ir buscar água amanha ... tenho pesquisado e parece-me que o melhor sitio para ir com o fumaças é no portinho da arrabida certo ? se não, digam-me onde o melhor stio que experimentaram com o fumaças  ... está tarefa tambem está dependente da equipa que eu conseguir reunir para amanha  :yb624: .


Um abraço e ... HAPPY NEW YEAR

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Vasco.

Não sei qual é a tua ideia para o layout. Com certeza vai colocar RV e tudo pode mudar.

Mas, olhando para o que nos apresentas, na minha opinião, está muito linear na horizontalidade. Devias criar mais assimetria nesse aspecto, fazendo "crescer" em altura o layout num dos lados e talvez separar com mais evidência as duas massas de rocha.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite pessoal  :Olá: 

Hoje foi o Grande dia  :SbRequin2:  ... um dia maravilhoso, sol com fartura, temperatura bem lá em cima e nada de vento  :Coradoeolhos: , em resumo, um excelente dia para a colheita de 500 litrosas de água  :EEK!: , mais uma vez, o Gil está sempre pronto para apanhar molha  :SbSourire2: , e lá fomos nós em busca da "água perdida no Portinho da Arrábida". Começamos por o Fumaças (mesmo a chuva debaixo do carro, sempre a bombar) o que não bombou foi mesmo a bomba de 220V  :SbPoiss:  ... passámos ao plano B, bomba de reserva (12V) e lá demoramos 2 horas a encher os bídons.
Fase 2 - transbordo de 400 l para o aqua no 1º andar, desta vez já com a bomba 220v a levantar o areão, equilíbrio de níveis e ... já está em teste. De salientar que estou com uma pequena fuga nos passa-muros, nada de não se resolva, mas, o Carlos bem dizia que a sump deve ficar debaixo dos tubos de queda  :SbOk5: .

Ficam umas fotos das peripécias  :SbSourire2: 
Um abraço :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Bom ano Vasco,

Parabens 'pois :tutasla:   :Pracima:  Gosto da disposição da tua rocha  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Continua assim que logo logo esterás ao nivel de muitos outros aquarios de topo.

 :bompost:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia pessoal  :SbOk: ,

Rapidinho, rapidinho, deixo umas fotos do aqua em maturação e já com alguns novos habitantes.

Um abraço :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa Noite pessoal,

A maturação das rochas continua he he  :SbOk5: , já temos as algas castanhas e actualmente ja passaram a verdes  :SbRequin2: , mais umas semanitas e fica no ponto  :Whistle: , ficam uma fotos .

Um abraço  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas,

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, PARABENS

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando_do_Carmo

Posta mais fotos para vermos o funcionamento da casa de maquimas :Pracima:  

 :Palmas:  

Grande abraço

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa noite colegas  :Olá: 

Hoje foi o derradeiro dia, mudança total do nano para o reef  :EEK!: , estou que nem posso  :Coradoeolhos: , e tive a ajuda da minha cara metade como sempre  :yb665: , enfim, morreu o nano e nasce uma filhote bem maior  :SbSourire2: . É claro que está operação implicou uma ligeira reformulação do layout de modo a encaixar o nano no reef, muita paciência, umas aptásias a menos  :SbRequin2:  outras ainda escaparam mas seguem o mesmo caminho  :SbSourire2: . De salientar a colocação de mais duas " SunSun 5000l/h", muito boas por sinal, tendo em atenção a relação preço/Qualidade/Funcionalidade, ficando assim com 15000+15000+5000+5000= 40000 l/h .


Chega de conversa, ficam umas fotos do dia .

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boa noite pessoal 
> 
> Hoje foi o Grande dia  ... um dia maravilhoso, sol com fartura, temperatura bem lá em cima e nada de vento , em resumo, um excelente dia para a colheita de 500 litrosas de água , mais uma vez, o Gil está sempre pronto para apanhar molha , e lá fomos nós em busca da "água perdida no Portinho da Arrábida". Começamos por o Fumaças (mesmo a chuva debaixo do carro, sempre a bombar) o que não bombou foi mesmo a bomba de 220V  ... passámos ao plano B, bomba de reserva (12V) e lá demoramos 2 horas a encher os bídons.
> Fase 2 - transbordo de 400 l para o aqua no 1º andar, desta vez já com a bomba 220v a levantar o areão, equilíbrio de níveis e ... já está em teste. De salientar que estou com uma pequena fuga nos passa-muros, nada de não se resolva, mas, o Carlos bem dizia que a sump deve ficar debaixo dos tubos de queda .
> 
> Ficam umas fotos das peripécias 
> Um abraço




Boas, aqui na última foto tens as boias de nível, elas tem parafusos nas placas? é melhor retirares os mesmo e colocares cola...

Mesmo que sejam parafusos de inox...

EStá mt peixe o aqua!


Ainda bem que mudastes para maior ficou muito melhor eh eh  :SbOk5:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Atenção a essas palytoas verdes. Deves colocar numa pedra isolada senão espalham-se pelas rochas tornando-se uma praga.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas, aqui na última foto tens as boias de nível, elas tem parafusos nas placas? é melhor retirares os mesmo e colocares cola...
> 
> Mesmo que sejam parafusos de inox...
> 
> EStá mt peixe o aqua!
> 
> 
> Ainda bem que mudastes para maior ficou muito melhor eh eh


Boas Filipe  :Olá:  ,

Sim, na altura, como as tinha que afinar com o aqua (que ainda não tinha água), foi a maneira mais prática que arranjei de as afinar, agora com tudo pronto e os níveis defenidos, terei de fazer isso mais cedo ou mais tarde  :Whistle:  .

Agora e durante uns tempos já ão se podem queixar de fala de espaço  :SbRequin2:  .

Um abraço.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Atenção a essas palytoas verdes. Deves colocar numa pedra isolada senão espalham-se pelas rochas tornando-se uma praga.


Boa noite João  :Olá:  ,

Sim, no nano já tinha dado conta disso, são terrivéis  :SbRequin2:  , dá-se-lhes a mão e elas ao fins de uns tempos já querem o corpo todo  :HaEbouriffe:  , se eu começar a ver elas a alargarem-se muito ... trato-lhes da saúde  :SbSourire2:   .


Um abraço .

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Vasco

Concordo com o Joao.
Tudo o que seja Palythoas e actinodiscus têm que ficar isolados do resto do layout. reproduzem-se rapidamente e assim espalham-se pelo layout todo  :Smile: 

Quanto ás aptasias acho que devias dar já cabo delas.

O layout está muito giro. Podes tambem separar o mesmo pelo meio, criando uma passagem nessa zona.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Boas Vasco
> 
> Concordo com o Joao.
> Tudo o que seja Palythoas e actinodiscus têm que ficar isolados do resto do layout. reproduzem-se rapidamente e assim espalham-se pelo layout todo 
> 
> Quanto ás aptasias acho que devias dar já cabo delas.
> 
> O layout está muito giro. Podes tambem separar o mesmo pelo meio, criando uma passagem nessa zona.


Boa noite amigo Gil  :Olá:  ,

Em relação as palythoas, é verdade, mas eu e a minha cara metade já estava-mos tão cansados que não tive paciência para arranjar outro lugar para elas  :Whistle:  ,depois dou um jeitinho ... levam um caminho que até ferve  :SbRequin2:  . 
As aptásias ... isso sim, dei conta de uma carrada delas, mas mesmo assim estão lá 3 ou 4 muito pequenas que me passaram ... tenho de tratar-lhes da saúde  :SbRequin2:  . 

P.S -> As bombas são 5 estrelas ... trabalham nas horas, a areia até levanta voo :SbSourire2:  .

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Quanto ás aptasias acho que devias dar já cabo delas.


Ou podes coloca-las na coluna seca, de modo que actuem como um pré-filtro biologico.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa tarde companheiros  :SbOk3: 

Após um pequeno período de ausência no nosso reffforum por motivos profissionais, estou de volta com mais um upgrade à iluminação  :SbSourire2:  ... decidi colocar mais 4 t5 de 80w, 2 actinicas e 2 osram 865, para alem das 3 hqi´s 150w. 
Tomei esta decisão porque desde o início que notei que as hqi´s faziam algumas zonas de sombras, também devido a utilização dos projectores que adaptei como já aqui foi debatido. 

Ficam aqui umas fotos da montagem.

Um abraço  :SbOk3:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Entao, como vai este aquario ?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas André e Pedro  :Olá: ,
Peço desculpa por atraso na resposta.

Têm toda a razão em perguntar  :Coradoeolhos: , infelizmente o tempo nos ultimos tempos tem sido pouco o que fez com que me desleixa-se com a actualização do projecto  :EEK!: . 

O sistema está porreiro ... só há uns meses é que começou a estabilizar, tive uns problemas com algas, mas estão em erradicação  :SbRequin2: . 

A nível de corais, a grande maioria são moles, muitas xénias (tenho que lhes tratar da saúde  :Whistle:   e aptasias  :yb665: ), há uns tempos tive um chelmon, esteve 5 estrelas durante uns 3 meses, comia de quase tudo, congelada e seca, de um dia para o outro morreu  :Admirado: , estou a tratar da sua substituição para ver se controlo as aptasias.
Nos duros, muito pouca coisa, tenho umas acroporas pequenas (uma de tamanho M, gentileza da amigo Gil  :Pracima: ), umas montiporas S e pouco mais, ainda não percebi bem o porque, mas os duros no meu sistema, mesmo com reactor de cálcio, tem um desenvolvimento muito lento  :JmdALEnvers: .

Adquiri um refrigerador da Hailea 300A, pois, com o upgrade da iluminação, toda a caixa da iluminação ficou muito fechada por cima com os reflectores das t5, elevando-me muito a temperatura da água, experimentei umas ventoinhas, mas em dias mais quentes ... lá andava ele nos 28º, assim resolvi mais uma dor de cabeça. 

Este fim de semana vou fazer uma actualização do projecto, posto umas fotos, pois elas falam por si só  :SbSourire: .

Desde já um grande obrigado por o teu comentário, fico contente por ver que o interesse não se perde com o tempo  :SbOk: .

Um Abraço a todos os membros.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao e como anda este Sr. Aquario? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Tambem ando muito curioso  :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Vasco, então essa actualização????

----------


## marcoferro

ola!
gostei muito do esquema eletrico seu, 
ficou muito bem feito...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Parece que o nosso colega já não vem ao fórum há uns largos meses, desde de Fevereiro...
Espere-mos que não tenha sido desmontagem do aquário...  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Caros companheiros dos salgados, um bem haja novamente  :yb677: .

Começo por pedir desculpa por esta minha ausencia prolongada, e como devem desconfiar, é com imensa tristeza que anuncio que tive de acabar com o projecto de salgados por vários motivos alheios à minha vontade  :Icon Cry: 

Encaro como uma pausa, dado que mantenho o sistema em funcionamento exactamente como estava, mas em água doce ... como tal, espero um dia próximo, poder voltar a este tópico e dar a boa noticia de que vou continuar o projecto  :Palmas: 

Um agradecimento especial a toda a comunidade do forum, que ao longo dos tempos me ajudaram, apoiaram e incentivaram a este projecto chegar onde chegou.

Abraços e até breve.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, é pena, tinhas ali um bom sistema. Fico a aguardar o regresso  :Wink: 

Boa sorte

----------

